

Ask HN: Is this (S3 on GAE) something people want? - mwerty

As one of my side projects, I've written an S3 wrapper on GAE (google app engine). I had abandoned this based on lack of interest from the few people I contacted but thought I'd check with the community to see if anybody here would find this useful before sending it to the recycle bin.<p>The problem: You have super-critical data on s3 and want to have better uptime than s3 currently does because of the nature of the data (say medical records).<p>The solution: You now have another s3 implementation on another cloud (GAE) that you can seamlessly switch to (repoint dns). There will be periodic syncs between amazon's s3 and GAE's s3. You've essentially added a couple of 9s to the reliability of S3 and get to reuse the same code you have written against s3. The caveat is that it's not free since you've doubled your data storage costs (amzn + google).<p>There are some serious limitations with GAE (1 MB limit), reliability etc. But those should go away eventually.<p>I can set up a demo quickly if there is interest. I'll probably be working on another project fulltime soon. Let me know if you want to run with it too.
======
anamax
I'll bet that there's more demand for GAE on AWS.

------
mcotton
Its an interesting idea. I'm working with GAE but before I started I had to
choose what platform I wanted to use. It seems like if I needed S3 it would
have been best to go 100% amazon.

I don't want to discourage you at all. Make a demo and let people see how it
can be used. Maybe I'm just unique and not the target user

